# Use of 'Caps' in Thread Title



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I understand that we don't want people posting exclamatory titles with all-caps like...

"YOU GOTTA READ THIS!!!!!!!" or "MY GRANDMA'S A BAD INSTALLER!" 

but, there _are_ legitimate instances when the use of all-caps is not only appropriate,
but necessary, such as the JVC 'deal' thread this morning when I had to type *J V C*
to avoid having it changed to *Jvc*. Just a few examples of when all-caps are needed
in a title are DBS, FCC , SHVIRA, HDMI and HDCP to name a few.

Case in point, in the title of this thread, the word "CAPS" was typed in caps.

What are the rules and how can I use all-caps when appropiate to do so, but still allow the
board's software to do its job as CAPS COP?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Good suggestion. Try it now.  

Up to 9 characters in a row can be uppercase.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The CAPS/lowercase 'bug' strikes again! 

In the the title of the thread below, I typed "LCD HDTV" in the title, but it posted
as "Lcd Hdtv". Please edit and advise if I need to do something differently.

Thanks.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72174


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Apparently the feature doesn't work right so I have disabled it for now.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Chris just a thought, but is the 'shouting' filter option interfering with the thread title ability to be in all caps?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sorry, but had to turn the shouting provention back on again. We have already had many instances where people are using all caps.


----------

